# BSNL introduces New Broadband Home Plan125



## Rockstar11 (Feb 29, 2008)

new home 125 bsnl broadband plan.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif
Speed 256 Kbps/ up to 2 Mbps 
Download/ Upload Limit Per month 150 MB *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif
Monthly Charges (Rs.)125

source: *www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=404


----------



## Chirag (Feb 29, 2008)

150mb datacap. LMAO..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 29, 2008)

Chirag said:


> 150mb datacap. LMAO..


Agar Aadmi Ek Ghante Download lagga ke bhool gaya . Toh 2mbps par itna bil aayega ki upar waala hi bachaye us bechare ko !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

150 mb can be dloaded in 15 minutes flat...
cable wala style 56 kbps UL for 125 pm is also better than this.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 29, 2008)

^^
Arre leave download. Surfing sites with images on eats 40mb on my datacard. (Reliance is a thief)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> Arre leave download. Surfing sites with images on eats 40mb on my datacard. (Reliance is a thief)


bsnl data card is good.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL who is going to take this plan ?
150 MB is too low


----------



## Chirag (Feb 29, 2008)

^^
Ni milta baroda mein. Went to office, asked abt it:

Guy: What is a EVDO??
Me: Erm wireless card.. internet waala
Guy: Oh internet card, aisa kuch bsnl ne nahi nikala.
Me: (abuses in mind) Kab ayega?
Guy: After 2-3 months. And there is no thing such as EVDO or datacard, its called internet card. Samjhe?
Me: (Smile) Acha..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> Ni milta baroda mein. Went to office, asked abt it:
> 
> Guy: What is a EVDO??
> ...


you should have replied

```
cout<<"abe sale kuthe ghar ja aur padke vapas aa";
```


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you should have replied
> 
> ```
> cout<<"abe sale kuthe ghar ja aur padke vapas aa";
> ```


LOL


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 29, 2008)

125 mb plan? for speed upto 2mbps???!!! rotfl... lmao..   I dunno what to say... they are the MOST background ppl in the country. When our country should be hafing 8mbps datacap connections (caps like 25gb etc.) and upto 4mbps unlimited, we are being given 150mb data cap... This is not even a joke! Its a direct slap on the face of public jo kuch bhi pi jaati hai bina complain kiya.

IMHO, everyone should file cases against all ISPs in this country! When VSNL/Reliance like companies own Flag Telecom etc. its a shame that we witness such conditions in our country!



MetalheadGautham said:


> you should have replied
> 
> ```
> cout<<"abe sale kuthe ghar ja aur padke vapas aa";
> ```


Yeah? And you think he'd understand? He'd reply:



> Error: Divide by zero!


----------



## apoorva84 (Feb 29, 2008)

total crap...150 mb? bsnl guys crazy or something? they should introduce 2mbps unlimited plans at affordable rates and also 8mbps for home users...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> they are the MOST background ppl in the country. When our country should be hafing 8mbps datacap connections (caps like 25gb etc.) and upto 4mbps unlimited, we are being given 150mb data cap... This is not even a joke! Its a direct slap on the face of public jo kuch bhi pi jaati hai bina complain kiya.



bilkul sahi kaha bhai...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif
yaar maine to sochta tha.. 2008 mein BSNL bada dhamaka karegi.. aur yeh (Home Plan125) to had hi ho gayi.. .*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif


----------



## din (Feb 29, 2008)

Expect 100 MB, 50 MB caps soon !!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 29, 2008)

why don't they understand we need UL plans not high fake conn. speeds.hell i download more than 150mB on sundays on my GPRS @ 12Rs.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 1, 2008)

If 250 plan comes with 1GB cap isn't it unfair that 125 plan comes with "shameless" 150mb??? How can anyone even justify that??!!

Sheesh.. this is the biggest joke ever since Earth came into existence!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

IMO its utter rubbish. They go and promote that they give the cheapest high speed 2mbps internet at Rs. 125 now, but little does Mr. Aam Admi know that its a big cheat.

I am hoping its a typo and the limits something more reasonable like 500mb.

First of all they should make 8mbps Unlimited available at Rs.350 PM, like in other countries.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 1, 2008)

ROTFL..   What a joke!!


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 1, 2008)

the most disgusting plan that i have come across in my entire career lmaoooo


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 1, 2008)

Bullsh!t


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

This is the *Best Broadband* *Plan* which I've seen in my life.......   
*BSNL is a 'good' company and I expect more like this to come out in the near future........*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> IMO its utter rubbish. They go and promote that they give the cheapest high speed 2mbps internet at Rs. 125 now, but little does Mr. Aam Admi know that its a big cheat.
> 
> I am hoping its a typo and the limits something more reasonable like 500mb.
> 
> First of all they should make 8mbps Unlimited available at Rs.350 PM, like in other countries.


 
Yeah, I surely hope it's 500MB. You can say that this is also a scam by BSNL to earn more money. Most of the people don't know what data cap of 150MB will mean and will only take this connection seeing the 2Mbps speed. And then they will get sky-high bills. And still people will take it.

Why does not the telecom industry understand that we don't need ANY plans with data cap and that every connection under the sun should be unlimited, only the speeds should vary?

2007---> Declared as year of broadband--->Was a year of fraudband.
2008--->Declared as year of fraudband.

 What's this? 150 MB.......It gets completed in 2 hrs of ordinary surfing on my 8Mbps unlimited connection here.

Good that my parents back in Kolkata switched to Alliance broadband for 384kbps unlimited connection at Rs.785 p.m. including taxes and we all are happy with it. I even threw BSNL phone connection out of my house after a huge billing fiasco and a mammoth billing farce in 2006 end.

BTW, the proverbs on my siggy are known facts. and it got proved once again.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 1, 2008)

You know what the problem with this kind of plan, that most of the population isnt that literate.   My friends and cousins would call me 

They :Yaar yeh plan lagwa lo
ME: how much Download Cap
They: 400MB
Me : Bus! Arey yeh too bhoot jaldi khatam ho jayega
They : Chood yaar, maine too bus site visit karni hain aur chat.....download kisna karna hain 

I am like, kya bolo ab main


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 1, 2008)

150 mb???wht  is this a baskin`s robin icecream palour ??? giving sample ???

150/30= 5 mb perday.... 

nothing can be done ....atleast for me


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW man what a beauty!BSNL at its best.
Someone post this news in Japaneese forums....they will laugh till they die


----------



## mkmkmk (Mar 1, 2008)

thats bsnl..perfect joke.....idiots.........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> Someone post this news in Japaneese forums....they will laugh till they die


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 1, 2008)

The tragedy is many people who don't know better will fall for such plans, and get a fat bill at the end of the month


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Ya you are right.They will just think broadband for Rs.125..thats it nothing else!


----------



## blueshift (Mar 1, 2008)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 1, 2008)

There is no doubt that BSNL revolutionized the broadband scene in India. Kudos to them  But that was 3-4 years back. We need to move on. We are still stuck with the same 256kbps connection for UL. There has been no progress at all! 

I'd say 2mbps with 1GB/2.5GB caps is ZERO progress in 3-4 years (not to talk of 256kbps UL users, I'd consider it NEGATIVE progress!!!!)


----------



## dr_jimit (Mar 1, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> WOW man what a beauty!BSNL at its best.
> Someone post this news in Japaneese forums....they will laugh till they die


LOL ,even a mobile user there will be using a lot more in 1 day only. 




NucleusKore said:


> The tragedy is many people who don't know better will fall for such plans, and get a fat bill at the end of the month


 Very true


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

Rs.125 for just 150MB is absolutely rubbish.

We get 1GB in H250 and just 150MB in H125?? This doesn't go well...
The Bandwidth limit should be definitely increased if they *expect* someone to take H125......

IMHO H125 and H250 both are of no use. H500 is the way to go.


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 1, 2008)

2008: Rs.125 150MB Data Limit
2009: Rs.60 75MB Data Limit
2010: Rs.30 40MB Data Limit
2011: Rs.15 20MB Data Limit
2012: Rs.10 10MB Data Limit
2013: Rs.5   5MB Data Limit
  Then we will see in news: Ab _Broadband_ Sirf Paanch rupai mein!


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

^ Rofl......


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 1, 2008)

Probably they should put some small text at the bottom:
_**"This plan is suitable for browsing internet using Text-based browsers such as Lynx, DosLynx"_


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2008)

_*reeling_in_shock*_


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

the funny part: the cost per extra mb = 90 Ps. For Rs. 125, they give 150 mb. But 150 mb extra will cost only Rs. 112.5. This is cheating. They are asking too much.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 1, 2008)

its a good connection for laptops-to just surf and i already have UL900 to download , etc.it wont eat that bandwidth and just 125 bucks is good.

if only BSNL provides 2 connections


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> the funny part: the cost per extra mb = 90 Ps. For Rs. 125, they give 150 mb. But 150 mb extra will cost only Rs. 112.5. This is cheating. They are asking too much.



^^ I guess 150MB extra will cost 150 * .9 = Rs.135 more....which is more or less equal to the Monthly Rental.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ I guess 150MB extra will cost 150 * .9 = Rs.135....which is more or less equal to the Monthly Rental.....


yup. thats what I said(ecept for the calculation mistake).


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't you all think that 150MB for Rs.125 is very very ridiculous??

H250 has 1GB............and H125 just has 150MB.......


----------



## routemaster (Mar 1, 2008)

Digg it : *digg.com/business_finance/Indian_Telecom_Stupidity_3_broadband_with_150MB_datacap

Let the whole world know this stupidity of BSNL. Then only these morons will learn.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was about to ask to digg it..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 1, 2008)

are yaar 150MB to aajkal  images,flash, and Ads hi kha jaati hai..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif
aise BSNL plan kaun banata hai ??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> 2008: Rs.125 150MB Data Limit
> 2009: Rs.60 75MB Data Limit
> 2010: Rs.30 40MB Data Limit
> 2011: Rs.15 20MB Data Limit
> ...


ROFL LOL
Good One


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 1, 2008)

At this rate they will introduce 8MB plan with 100Rs. and download limit of 100MB *LOL*


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 1, 2008)

Is it true that 8mbps unltd is 350 pm in other countries?????


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 1, 2008)

Dugg
*digg.com/business_finance/Indian_Telecom_Stupidity_3_broadband_with_150MB_datacap


I will apply for this plan shortly, ask why?
Ans:
Me will be busy with my exams, so won't be needing broadband for next 2 months. 

This plan can only be used for dumping, because it still takes ages to get a new connection at my place, so better take this plan & forget that you have a broadband connection


----------



## nvidia (Mar 1, 2008)

Crap...
They have to give atleast 500MB for that price.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 1, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Is it true that 8mbps unltd is 350 pm in other countries?????


 
Umm... I actually want an answer for this!

-=Edit=- 

Never mind, found out. It hurt.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2008)

150MB band cap!  wts hpning?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

it should be at least 500 MB


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Mar 1, 2008)

150mb? Holy........................


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> it should be at least 500 MB



+1


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 1, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Is it true that 8mbps unltd is 350 pm in other countries?????


 
No, here it is $39.99 p.m. i.e. approx Rs.1600 p.m. for upto 8Mbps unlimited connection. 
 I always get around 7.7-7.8Mbps.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 2, 2008)

wah! what a plan !!
*BSNL * zindabad !!


----------



## skghosh44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think BSNL introduce this plan only for those who do not need net surfing but to need  email and chatting with their  relatives/friends  only.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 2, 2008)

150MB a heavy broadband user will take that out in single fart.Me and my brother always download game patches(official updates)which are always in excess of 200MB for new games(as of 2006).
The BSNL guys at my place screwed my brother by deleting his internet account despite paying the bill(January).And so we decieded that we were through with BSNL even after apllying for withdrawing the connection and providing the reciet that we had paid the bill we got no refund(they are suckers).
Now my brother has applied for sify BB with whose service I am more than satisfied atleast at my place its satisfactory.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 2, 2008)

> Is it true that 8mbps unltd is 350 pm in other countries?????



You wont get an Internet connection other than dial up at those conversion rates. rates



> No, here it is $39.99 p.m. i.e. approx Rs.1600 p.m. for upto 8Mbps unlimited connection.
> I always get around 7.7-7.8Mbps.



I had RCA which was $80 (this included Cable TV as well  ) and it was giving me consistent speeds with 5 Mbps lines 5 years ago  .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 2, 2008)

^^^ My cable modem is from RCA too.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

rofl...that plan is migraine infested


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 2, 2008)

Now BSNL is officially the Big Shi++y Nigam Limited.

Is it just me or did anyone else notice that the damn thing comes with a 3month contract.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Now BSNL is officially the Big Shi++y Nigam Limited.
> 
> Is it just me or did anyone else notice that the damn thing comes with a 3month contract.


already pointed out by me. Thats like trapping us to use bad broadband for 30 minutes for 3 months.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 2, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Now BSNL is officially the Big Shi++y Nigam Limited.
> 
> Is it just me or did anyone else notice that the damn thing comes with a 3month contract.


well its the contract for minimum service for BB, you can change to any plan but can't terminate the service


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 2, 2008)

> ^^^ My cable modem is from RCA too.



There service was beyond excellent for me. And they had some excellent customer support. No wait time etc. I'd recommend to anyone outside if I was asked


----------



## aritrap (Mar 27, 2008)

I saw in today's newspaper that BSNL had advertised about their new Plan 125.

*Plan features*
>> Monthly charge:  Rs.125
>> Download upload limit: 150MB/month
>> Upto 2Mbps speed

I think BSNL has restricted the total upload download limit too much.

Perhaps they have done this to keep the New Year offer open i.e next year in January, they will increase the download,upload limit and say it is a happy new year offer. 

I do not know if this has been posted before or not. If this has been posted before, mods plz delete my thread.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

LOL.. *150MB/month

*Than BSNL 250 and 500 plans are much better.


----------



## axxo (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

saw this ad last week itself...

if any parent wants his son to get punished...this is the plan


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

already posted here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81447


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

Awesome plan...what next? 5 mb limit huh? Good going bsnl .... A revolutionary BB plan!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

already discussed before, and yes i saw the AD in times of india today...LOL funny plan


----------



## casual_gamer (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

I would have taken this plan, if it had night unlimited.


----------



## Voldy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

wht my views on this plan 
lol...
lol....
lol.....
finally Crap 
r BSNL goi9ng insane at 2mbps speed d/l limit will be comleted in almost 5 days despite the user uses its conncetion for atleast perday 20mins. or more and forget abt the content d/l


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

That's a good plan to FOOL people who don't know better


----------



## axxo (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

plan to cheat customers..am sure anyone who opt for this will run out bw and finally ended with paying amount in thousands


----------



## max_demon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

normal ppl think surfing is not downloading ...lol ... they might sue bsnl for dis 


"Abbey Maine to kuch download kiya hi nahi hai itna bill kahan se aaya" 

haha


----------



## axxo (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

too bad some may not even know downloading attachments would cost bandwidth


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*



max_demon said:


> normal ppl think surfing is not downloading ...lol ... they might sue bsnl for dis
> 
> 
> "Abbey Maine to kuch download kiya hi nahi hai itna bill kahan se aaya"
> ...


lol...yeah its true

Aur 150MB toh Oont ke muh meiun zeera jaisa hai


----------



## Renny (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

2mbps speed and 150mb download limit ,

That limit wud be finished in an hour of downloading.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

Wow what a plan made me *Puke*!!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

i thought this has already been discussed and should have been closed or atleast merged with the original one.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*



max_demon said:


> normal ppl think surfing is not downloading ...lol ... they might sue bsnl for dis
> 
> 
> "Abbey Maine to kuch download kiya hi nahi hai itna bill kahan se aaya"
> ...


Not just people, I have come across customer care guyz at Exatt broadband who didn't know this. I could hardy hold my laughter.


----------



## moshel (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

Jeez wat a plan.....either BSNL think that the customers are fools......or maybe BSNL themselves are fools.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

should I laugh or should I cry 

instead of going forward they are taking giant leaps backward 



_


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> This is the *Best Broadband* *Plan* which I've seen in my life.......
> *BSNL is a 'good' company and I expect more like this to come out in the near future........*


 


shashank_re said:


> WOW man what a beauty!BSNL at its best.
> Someone post this news in Japaneese forums....they will laugh till they die


 


shashank_re said:


> 2008: Rs.125 150MB Data Limit
> 2009: Rs.60 75MB Data Limit
> 2010: Rs.30 40MB Data Limit
> 2011: Rs.15 20MB Data Limit
> ...


 

 ROFL     +10 for all the above 



_


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*

mod plz closed this thread already one thread is running now link
@aritrap plz check next then create a thread


----------



## axxo (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*



gary4gar said:


> _Reporting......._



Reporting to BSNL???

I would recommend this plan to whoever I want to take revenge


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*



axxo said:


> Reporting to BSNL???[...]



actually he said 'reporting' in the other thread that was opened..

now the mods have merged that new thread with this one 

thats why those posts from the new thread look odd 




_


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 28, 2008)

Such an idiotic plan..
Anybody who have brains can find out which is better plan.
For this home 150 plan additional usage charges is 0.90 rs. So,
 for 139mb extra usage, charge will be 125rs(approx).
therefore for 150+139mb=289mb you have to pay 125+125=250rs.
You can get 1gb for the same amount rather than 0.289gb. Cant bsnl even calculate this?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: BSNL introduces broadband Plan 125*



axxo said:


> Reporting to BSNL???
> 
> I would recommend this plan to whoever I want to take revenge


It was posted in duplicate thread, i request mods to merge it with this one.

now deleting my post, as its not needed


----------

